# Drake Killer chokes



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Can anybody give me info on there drake killer chokes. Im thinking of getting one for my new a300 outlander.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

They are amazing! You won't be disappointed at all!


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

thanks for the info bro. what kind of shells and size shot do you shot through yours.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Depends on the gun you are shooting out of.

Drake killer will send you the pattern sheet or recommended loads sheet upon receiving your choke.

Think blue and smaller then BB.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the post I never use bigger then number 2s and I have found out of my guns I have now that kent silversteel and winchester cheapos shot the best pattern so i will have to see if they are on the sujested list of shells.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

cajunsnowchaser said:


> Thanks for the post I never use bigger then number 2s and I have found out of my guns I have now that kent silversteel and winchester cheapos shot the best pattern so i will have to see if they are on the sujested list of shells.


It's funny how the cheaper loads pattern better. Xpert steel patterns best in both my 870's. .........love the kook aid drinking heavy Shot boys.......the only the that tells me is they've never patterned a gun. :beer: sounds like u know where ur guns at


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Yea you might say that grew up with hunting in my blood and marines in the family. As for me seven years in the corp. Im kind of nuts about my guns and how they shoot accurcy is king. That gos for my pistals rifles and my shotguns. Love my 870 wingmaster mag and my browning belgium a5 mag.


----------

